# network died by lightning



## hrvoje (Nov 7, 2008)

My all network died by lightning. ADSL2 router, Splitter, and on motherboard network controller. I know that I can buy PCI or USB network controller. 

But I was wondering is there any way to repair this controller on motherboard?

Motherboard is Gigabyte DS-5 X38. And network is: Realtek RTL8168B/8111B NIC


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 7, 2008)

hrvoje said:


> My all network died by lightning. ADSL2 router, Splitter, and on motherboard network controller. I know that I can buy PCI or USB network controller.
> 
> But I was wondering is there any way to repair this controller on motherboard?
> 
> Motherboard is Gigabyte DS-5 X38. And network is: Realtek RTL8168B/8111B NIC



Negative, I had the same some years ago. Most of my network was toasted. Computers worked fine otherwise.


----------



## hrvoje (Nov 8, 2008)

thx 4 replay. 
Only thing now is try to fool the shop guys where I bought board


----------



## Steevo (Nov 8, 2008)

hrvoje said:


> thx 4 replay.
> Only thing now is try to fool the shop guys where I bought board



No.



Don't be a doushe bag asshat.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 8, 2008)

Steevo said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be a doushe bag asshat.



wtf any need for bein such an ass really ? 

id rma the board as would many people on here (ive seen numerous threads of people rma' boards/cpu's because of too much voltage/ overclockintg) calling him a douche bag and asshat is really going a bit far imo


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2008)

its not like he broke it through his own mistake (aka, overclocking/modding).
To be honest, i think that its perfectly OK - his network card did 'just die' without any user intervention. A less intelligent user might not even have twigged lightning did it, and would RMA it just the same.


----------



## Yin (Nov 13, 2008)

He is purposely lying to attempt to gain benefits for himself.


----------



## kyzersoze (Nov 13, 2008)

hrvoje said:


> thx 4 replay.
> Only thing now is try to fool the shop guys where I bought board



Good luck. I hope you get a new mobo. Terrible thing lightning.


----------



## infrared (Nov 13, 2008)

hrvoje said:


> thx 4 replay.
> Only thing now is try to fool the shop guys where I bought board



Where did you originally get it?

I sympathise with you, and would agree on an RMA.. but trying to RMA it through a shop you didn't buy the board from isn't ok imo.


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't think that RMA will pass in Gigabyte. They are very picky LAN card damage (been working in RMA department for some time now). If the Realtek chip is visibly toast then better get new MB and don't waste your time.


----------



## hrvoje (Nov 14, 2008)

infrared said:


> Where did you originally get it?
> 
> I sympathise with you, and would agree on an RMA.. but trying to RMA it through a shop you didn't buy the board from isn't ok imo.



I bought it in shop called Ve-mil, (they sell computers stuff legally) here in Croatia.

@Grasshopper 
There is no visible damage on board.
With new board i just waste money


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2008)

Just rma it then,you never caused it to die so imo its fine to rma it.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2008)

tigger said:


> Just rma it then,you never caused it to die so imo its fine to rma it.



i think you stated it at its simplest here.

If you caused it to die (OC'ing, bad voltmod, etc) then its very immoral to return it.

If you DIDNT cause it to die, then its exactly the purpose of a warranty - to return a product that suddenly died, outside of the end users control.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 14, 2008)

Just think for the cost of shipping on the motherboard you can purchase a 10/100 PCI adapter. I think that's your best bet. Rather than possibly wasting your time and little bit of money with the RMA.


----------



## PaulieG (Nov 14, 2008)

This has happened to me twice while living in VA. I just bought a cheap network adapter card. Problem solved.


----------



## hrvoje (Nov 14, 2008)

tigger said:


> Just rma it then,you never caused it to die so imo its fine to rma it.


I will do that. As I wroth in 1st post, I wanted to know is there any way to repair. DanTheBanjoman answered that, and then we all went off topic


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 14, 2008)

I wonder if this would kill just on lan controller on a board with two.I guess it would just kill the one thats plugged in though,dual lan ftw 

If its your only board,you may be better off buying a lan card,as rmaing would mean no pc for a while and thats a boner.


----------



## hrvoje (Nov 14, 2008)

> If its your only board,you may be better off buying a lan card,as rmaing would mean no pc for a while and thats a boner.



Not only, but only for gaming


----------



## hrvoje (Nov 27, 2008)

Just to inform u all. I got a new board X48-DS5 with dual LAN!!!
@Steevo


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Nov 27, 2008)

Yin said:


> He is purposely lying to attempt to gain benefits for himself.



So?


----------



## hrvoje (Nov 27, 2008)

So what... I thold them that my network controller was not working probably died by lightning. The guaranty dosent say anything about that...
They didnt have X38 so I got X48


----------



## kyzersoze (Nov 27, 2008)

hrvoje said:


> Just to inform u all. I got a new board X48-DS5 with dual LAN!!!
> @Steevo


Congrats


----------

